# New POL forum board ---



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Chief for recommending this new forum section and for volunteering to moderate it....Basically a Petro, Oil, Lubricant sections ---- As submitted by Chief, "a place to talk about fuels, fuel additives, fuel storage, fuel tanks, oils, grease, chemicals, etc. we use in conjunction with our equipment and what we are doing with it in terms of usage and storage..."

So, how you like it -------

THE GREASE MONKEY


:monkey: :monkey: :monkey: 

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This is a good idea! I can already foresee some slippery debate on the attributes of synthetic vs. dino:lmao:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Great --- not the ole which should I use debate? HAHAHA

Get the Cliff notes...already.

Andy


----------

